
Ask HN: I found a vulnerability in Dell XPS BIOS, what should I do? - Sayrus
I found a way to &quot;brick&quot; any XPS laptop BIOS with zero data loss or corruption. It will be unable to boot, access BIOS or boot menu.
You can repair it without hardware replacement as long as you know where the problem comes from.<p>Should I build a minimalist PoC before reporting it?
Who do I contact to report it?
======
net123
All vulnerabilities affecting Dell, Dell EMC and RSA products should be
reported via email to the Dell Product Security Incident Response Team (Dell
PSIRT) at secure@dell.com.

For more information, please see:
[https://www.dell.com/support/contents/us/en/04/article/produ...](https://www.dell.com/support/contents/us/en/04/article/product-
support/self-support-knowledgebase/security-antivirus/alerts-
vulnerabilities/dell-vulnerability-response-policy)

~~~
Sayrus
I just read that today after the technical support told me they had "no
service for this kind of request". I'll build a PoC and try my luck there.

------
based2
[https://www.dell.com/support/incidents-
online](https://www.dell.com/support/incidents-online)

[https://bugcrowd.com/dell](https://bugcrowd.com/dell)

~~~
Sayrus
Seems like the Bugcrowd link is only for their web services.

I sent them a ticket.

